# HELP!!! Cutting is easy, bulking is hard...



## bigwelshdan (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have had massive success on cutting diets (keto/ckd) over last few years and have shed a total of 110+ Pounds initially. Since then I have put on roughly 25-30pounds with gaining muscle.

The issues I have is getting a good lean mass diet, so I can gain size and strength without piling on huge amounts of fat. Each time I try I end up bloating out from all the carbs, even when they aren't that high.

I currently weigh in at 215lbs, approximately 18%BF and am 6'2".

Was after some help putting together a diet. I'm very strict and stick to macro break down pretty well.

Ps I do high intesity cardio 2x per week and 1 long run (40mins+) once a week. I also lift a 4 day split.

Thanks for reading!

D


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just keep all your food sources clean (which I assume from your above post you are doing!)

Monitor how you feel with different levels of carbs, start low, if you feel flat gradually increase until you feel a nice balance. Make up the rest of the calories with efa's and protein :0)

At the moment I'm testing my carbs out and some days I feel bloated and other days I feel fine, its all about finding the correct balance.. Inevitably however, when gaining weight your not going to feel as good as you do when eating less calories (shedding bodyfat)


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Well done on the fat loss diets, I think most people find cutting harder than bulking!

Why not go back to a cutting diet, and slowly add clean carbs, only adding more when your strength and size gains plateau. You don't need massive amounts of carbs to bulk up, just enough to keep on gaining.

The high intensity cardio sounds like a good idea, that'll help keep you lean and healthy, but you could probably drop the long run, that wont help much with the goals you've set yourself.


----------



## bigwelshdan (Jul 15, 2010)

Cheers for the replies guys.

What times of day do you suggest bringing carbs back in? I.e. Breakfast/PWO/Lunch etc...

As I re-introduce the carbs, do I need to drop the fat? I currently get about 200g Prot/120g Fat and 30g Carbs.

Yes the food is from clean sources, mainly lean meat/EFA's such as EVOO, nuts etc.

From what I've read I shouldn't eat carbs and fat at the same time, so I'm a bit confused how to keep fat at a decent level.

Are there any sources of carbs I should avoid indefinately? like white bread/rice.

I will probs try some porridge in the morning with whey, then some quick carbs PWO (How does honey sound??) and keep the rest of my meals Pro/Fat.

That sound OK?


----------

